# I know this probably isnt where I post this....



## cutegayfox (Dec 21, 2008)

but where do you post you literature?


----------



## Cero (Dec 21, 2008)

Your FA page?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 21, 2008)

if you are as creative with writing as with your nick, HOPEFULLY NOWHERE!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol Szo...But to answer the OP, you can post to your FA page, or you can post it in the "Writer's bloc" part of the forums. HTH!


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lol Szo...But to answer the OP, you can post to your FA page, or you can post it in the "Writer's bloc" part of the forums. HTH!



HTH... You should feel shame... xD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 21, 2008)

Why shame? He's new, and I appreciated help when I was new. I still am new, but look at my post count...


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 21, 2008)

cutegayfox said:


> but where do you post you literature?



your imagination sucks and so does your english

please don't post anything


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> if you are as creative with writing as with your nick, HOPEFULLY NOWHERE!



Damn, beaten to it. Cheers.


----------



## Kindar (Dec 22, 2008)

it's nice to know just how supportive of new writers some can be.

might I remind the bashers that there is nothing wrong with asking for help, and that if you're not going to say anything good, just keep yours paws off the keyboard.

Like Cero said, your FA page is a good place, but if you're been turned off from FA by the reception you've received here you can look to Yiffstar.com as an alternative for posting furry stories, or the Nifty archive for anything erotic.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 22, 2008)

To the OP: best to ignore the idiots with the bad attitudes. They do not speak for the fandom and really should just keep their mouths shut anyway. 

To the idiots: STFU. Best to take your BS attitudes and GTFO. Acting like pricks is totally uncalled for especially towards a legit (if a bit naive) question.


----------



## FurryWurry (Dec 22, 2008)

Since the OP is new, I suspect the FA abbreviation may be a source of confusion.

FA = Fur Affinity art site = http://www.furaffinity.net/
Select the Register link that's in the upper right corner to create your account there.

Creating an account here on the forum site does _not_ create an account on the art site.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes.. as others have said, you may post it on the art site.

Though.. you said literature?  I mean, real, honest to goodness furry literature?  With plot, story, and everything?  Like something that is relatively salable at bookstores?


----------



## Scienda (Dec 27, 2008)

FA still, I'd think
I'd say Alex Reynard's work (Dangerous Lunatics, especially) is equal to or better than a good bit of the stuff already on the market.


----------

